

InspirePay Launches - praxeologist
https://inspirepay.com/

======
praxeologist
More info here: <http://www.inspirecommerce.com/>

From what I read a while back, I believe this is supposed to offer more
international payment options than is typical, although I don't know how far
they are along with that yet.

------
superchink
The landing page is quite light on details. I signed up, and it allows you to
setup a payment page that links to your Stripe, Authorize.net, Sage, or their
(Inspire) gateway. That seems to be the long and short of it.

~~~
praxeologist
Also, just a note that I am not connected with them in any way, just signed up
a while back and got an email. I run a little business and it is a pain to
take international payments in the same way I can with something like Square.

On the Inspire Commerce signup, you will see that there are options for both a
US or a Global Merchant Account.

------
richardg
Went to the site - inspirepay.com, Got a list of features but no 'About' page,
no 'Contacts' page?

